# Wismec Reuleaux RX200 vs Joyetech Cuboid 200W



## Taran (2/2/16)

hey guys.. looking at buying a new mod..
which do you guys think is a better mod for all day use..
and all round capabilities


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/16)

Personally my choice is the Cuboid.


----------



## Nightwalker (2/2/16)

I just love the way my rolo fits into my hand. Its shape is unique and just keeps going, lasts for days.


----------



## Robert Howes (2/2/16)

Personal choice I think, both very similar. I have both but was using the Rolo first and got use to it so it gets used more now. 

If I could only keep one it would be the Rolo, not because it is miles better but just because I prefer the feel of it in my hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (2/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I just love the way my rolo fits into my hand. Its shape is unique and just keeps going, lasts for days.



I think thats my "handle"  on the RX200 as well, love the way it feels in my hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

how often do you vape over 150W ? if you do then how do you feel about pulse on the cuboid ?


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (2/2/16)

RX200 For me is the ultimate between the 2 devices not only does it fit well in my hand but the batteries last me quite a while. The weight of the RX200 is also lighter than the cuboid comparing a 2 battery device to a 3 battery device... In terms of looks the Cuboid steals the show but in terms of feel, ease of use, and just overall durability and also weight the RX200 wins hands down


----------



## Ross44 (2/2/16)

I have tried both extensively, and they are so similar it doesnt even matter which one you pick, they are both really good high end devices and you will be so happy with either if them. i got the Cuboid koz my mods spend a fair amount of time in my pocket. I didnt experience any benifit from having a 3rd battery, either way you have to charge them every 2 days.


----------



## sneakydino (2/2/16)

It should basically come down to how you carry your mods around. I love my Rolo but very unpleasant to pocket, and with the sleeve on it's a mission to get it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taran (2/2/16)

sneakydino said:


> It should basically come down to how you carry your mods around. I love my Rolo but very unpleasant to pocket, and with the sleeve on it's a mission to get it out.


thats one of my problems i mostly vape when im out and about so when im not using it it will be in my pocket.. so just need to see if im comfortable with having the rx200 in my pocket


----------



## Taran (2/2/16)

this is really a hard choice for me.. think i need to watch some more reviews


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/2/16)

The Rolo are a pocket friendly device when combined wif baggy trousers or jean pants and a matching 'mirrored rolo' shaped vape belt laaik wis :



If you feel off-balance, or walk in circles, you can always carry half a brick or your old Nokia phone and it's extended battery in the other pocket...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

i just posted a thread up now in regards to the amp limits that the cuboid has 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cuboid-not-getting-full-200w.t19192/

this may factor into your consideration towards the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------

